
Amazon Shoppers Misled by Bundled Product Reviews - disgruntledphd2
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/apr/05/amazon-shoppers-misled-by-bundled-product-reviews
======
tracker1
All I know is it gets even worse in technical products where not just
different versions, but entirely different products are bundled together
equally as often. Worse is when you have what is the same product listed as
2-3 different items in the search results. Which one do you pick?

I wish there was an "Amazon Only" version of the site, with only products sold
and distributed by Amazon and high quality affiliates only. Of course with
comingled inventory, this is much less useful.

